# Storing Frisee Lettuce



## dion r (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi guys --

What's the trick to storing frisee lettuce? Everytime I buy it from the shop it has badly wilted the next morning, even in the fridge. It doesn't seem to happen when I get cos or iceberg, so any ideas?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Frisee is a more delicate green and is more challenging to keep fresh. Buy the freshest head you can and store it in a plastic bag, dry, until ready to use. Use it as soon as possible. Before using, soak it in water for 15 minutes. This will refresh it somewhat and reverse mild wilting. 

Mark


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Agreed. Well said.


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I first soak any greens in cold, cold water to refresh and rinse them, then I give them a quick spin in the salad spinner. After I carefully wrap the greens in paper towels and store in gallon or 2 gallon ziplock bags, they stay green and fresh for up to a week. This works esp. well with basil and cilantro, which both smell and taste putrid if they get too wet and slimy.


----------

